# Oceanic who?



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

In the midst of trying to actaully set my mind on what tank size I want which I'm sure most of you are tired of hearing about...(sorry)..I've discovered another brand. It's not All-glass, it's most certainly not an ADA, but it's Oceanic.

I went to my local chain LFS (PetSmart)(ugh) and they had a 58 gallon tank.
(36.5x18.5x21)
This is the size I've been dreaming of. Right smack between a 55 and a 60 gallon tank.

http://www.oceanicsystems.com/

Who the heck are these guys? 
I've Never heard of them, nor have I heard a word about them.
I was just wondering if anyone here has one of thier tanks or has heard anything about these tanks. The one at the store looked WAY cleaner than any All-glass I have ever seen, but I want to know if anyone has heard of them. 
I tried finding reviews of them to no avail.
It's the size I want, but are they quality?

post anything! please!
I want to know anything about them.

-matt


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Oceanic is based here in the DFW and they have quality tanks. They're not as nice as ADA, but much nicer than AllGlass (IMO). If you notice, they'll use thicker glass than All Glass and also the silicone bead normally looks cleaner in the corners. I had an Oceanic 55 gallon for 15+ years before I gave it away. I've heard they're quality has gone down since then but I still think they are nice tanks.

I currently own an Oceanic 58g (great tank! like you said) and a 20 g tall. Both are almost 3 years old. 

David


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

good to hear. Yes those were the first two things I noticed very clean looking tanks. I also noticed the price tag :0 whoa.
the 58 with stand was like $400+ I guess there are several other dealers around here so mabey I can find a cheaper one.

thanks for your reply. If anyone else has something please do post.
thanks again!
-matt


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have that 58G oceanic tank. Excellent tank!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Oceanic has really nice tanks. I have a 60 cube from years back. Very well made.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

great! good to hear good things.
Now, if you don't mind me asking....around what did you guys pay for yours? and what did you get included? I'm price shopping now. I plan on calling the different store in cincy and columbus tomorrow to get some details. I'd like to know what other people are getting them for.

Also what about lighting systems? How are you guys lighting your 58's?

thanks again for the replies guys this really helps.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been trying like mad to find an Oceanic 180 gallon tank, but finally gave up and ordered a 180g All-Glass. I even tried calling the factory directly and spoke with a few people there in the customer service department. Oceanic and All-Glass recently merged, and Oceanic is moving their production facilities to Wisconsin. Some product lines from each company will be discontinued and for a few months, at least, it will be almost impossible to get certain Oceanic products. Their quality has been generally superior to All-Glass, with thicker glass, attractive wood trim, and glass top bracing. I have no actual knowledge of their intentions, but I'm led to believe that their recent merger with All-Glass will probably result in an end product somewhat better than traditional All-Glass products, but inferior to the traditional Oceanic tanks. I guess time will tell. I can't begin to tell you how horribly bummed I was that I couldn't get an Oceanic setup.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

oh man. I hope i can find another 58 somewhere. I'm gonna lose it if I have to wait for them to relocate and then they don't carry the size.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm surprised you haven't heard of Oceanic before. That's one of the top 3 that's been around for quite some time, and as the others stated, they have a good reputation.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a 75 Oceanic tank and love the quality.

AllGlass purchased them sevral years ago as they were gaining in popularity and putting a dent in AG's business.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, So when quaiac boy said that he couldn't find the tank I almost $*** bricks. I figured it was going to be hard to find that size or worse yet they wouldn't make them anymore.
So i went and talked to my good friend at my LFS. I guess as Newt said Allglass purchased them several years ago due to sales. The good news is they still make all the same products the exact same way they always have. But now both brands are more widely available and eventually once the merger and movement is complete the tanks will actaully be just slightly less expensive. I guess Oceanic has a good portion of thier tanks is storage in Texas somewhere making them temporaily less available. But all the sizes can still be had.
So, the upside to this is now all of your local Allglass suppliers now "can" carry Oceanic also very readily. 
So I had by buddy try to order one and he said he would know the availablity in about a week.
I'll be sure to update if i hear anything.
I will have that tank. lol
thanks again for your replies guys!
-moo


----------



## foremptyfields (Jun 14, 2006)

As an analogy, all glass aquariums are like a hyuandia and the oceanic is the quality of a honda. Oceanic is more expensive than all glass but the tanks are made better, they have options for better glass quality and the glass on all of their tanks is much thicker. They also have nicer stands available. As for ADA, i have actually never heard of that brand until i started to become involved with planted aquariums.

However, as for the fate of both all glass aquariums and oceanic is somewhat unknown. I work a local fish store down here is southwest florida and my boss tells me that oceanic and all glass were recently bought by a new company (central pet). And even though they were both owned by the same company before, my boss has had alot of issues getting standard larger oceanic tanks in because of this new merger. So there might be some changes occuring just to give a heads up.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

mm thanks for that info. My guess it that they are sticking with the most common sizes till the merging is done?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Central pet is one of the larger nationwide distributors, but I hadn't heard that they owned All-Glass and Oceanic. If anyone knows where I can find an Oceanic 180g, I'm all ears.....


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

As far as I know, All Glass Aquariums bought Oceanic (not sure how long ago), although they used to be two separate companies. Oceanic has a reputation of quality and I feel like they still live up to that standard. I bought a 90g Oceanic tank a couple months ago and am very impressed with the look and quality of it. The silicone seals are all clean, the glass is thick (about 1/2") and I paid about $200 for it(including the tops!)...although that was with my employee discount. I think it retailed for $249, which still isn't bad for a 90g Oceanic glass tank.

If it's reviews you're looking for, check out the review section on this site:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_review.php?id=922


----------



## foremptyfields (Jun 14, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> If anyone knows where I can find an Oceanic 180g, I'm all ears.....


That was the exact tank that was unavailable, the 180 show is near impossible to get now.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

We had a 180g show (Oceanic I think) at the LFS I work at. I just sold one to a guy a couple months back. No sure about the availability now, but its probably possible. There's other nice tanks made by them also...The 135g bowfront (or is it 130?) is niiice.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Oceanic was the Cadillac of aquariums until the merger, and ADA. I've got an old 75g that's built like a tank and extremely heavy. It's far heavier than my 100g All-Glass. They still make decent stuff though, and All-Glass isn't that bad. I've seen some cheapies at my LFS the owner carries for the price conscious aquarist. The glass panels don't even match up at the ends/corners, and it's very thin, low quality glass.


----------

